# Looking at a 84 z31. what do you think?



## kwag415 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys this is my first post here and i was looking at a 84 z31 300zx N/A it has 190K "it runs well. Could use a little tune up (plugs, cap, rotor) rebuilt heads 4k miles go (said last owner) x2 new struts. new battery alternator, clean title, no leak t tops.tires are shit. front brakes are wrapped. needs clutch now. 738 in back fees." what i got so far. body looks clean its local interior is stripped. lmk what you guys think. he wants 700$


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It really depends on how much money you are willing to dump into it. It already sounds like you are expecting to do a tune-up, brakes, and clutch. Those are all things than can escalate quickly in regards to price, as well as finding other things wrong when in that area. If you think, when fixed, the car is worth a good amount of money to you, then buy it. Otherwise, try and get it for cheaper using the money you'll have to spend to get it running right as an excuse. Z cars are only going up in value, especially the Z31. I would highly recommend a timing belt, though.


----------



## kwag415 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok he says it leaks oil too says it might be the oil pan.. I mean I like the car but you guys think it's worth it? I got him down to 2 600. .


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

600 isn't bad for a running car if the body is clean. Expect to have 2k in it before its drivable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rear oil pan lip seals, rear main seals and valve covers are all common oil leaks on the VG engines.


----------

